# Ersatz für Teamviewer



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Mai 2019)

Wenn Ihr Euch mit jemandem remote verbinden müsst um Ihm einfach mal über die Schulter zu schauen was nutzt Ihr da? 

Ich hab bisher Teamviewer benutzt aber jetzt eine Aufforderung von Teamviewer bekommen das ich das Tool wohl kommerziell nutze und ich das Produkt so nicht verwenden darf. Und das obwohl ich TV zu 99% für meine Eltern benutze und diese Jahr nur zwei Verbindungen zu Kunden hatte, ist aber ja genau genommen schon zu viel.

Ich werd jetzt mal nomachine ausprobieren. Ob VNC auch mobil geht muss ich noch recherchieren. Aber gerne Eure Tipps.
NoMachine ist raus weil es nur einen Lokalen Zugriff erlaubt oder man wieder monatlich Geld ausgeben muss.

Man bei RealVNC hab ich auch schon wieder das problem mit dem Geldbezahlen, natürlich immer als Abo. Aber so oft brauch ich das nun wirklich nicht.
Bzgl. Geld, grundsätzlich bin ich bereit für so ein Programm auch Geld auszugeben aber erstens nicht als Abo und zweitens keine 400 Euro im Jahr.

Ach und ich benötige eins welches unter OSX Windows und Android unterstützt.
Ist halt nervig wenn die Eltern ihre Geräte nicht nutzen können obwohl weil irgendwas nicht mehr so funktioniert wie gewohnt nach einem Update oder Ähnlichem.

Grüße


----------



## Sprint (25. Mai 2019)

Probier mal Anydesk aus. Ist wie TV ausgelegt, also für private Nutzung auch kostenlos und ist auch für alle gängigen Systeme verfügbar.

Für mich ist der große Vorteil von Anydesk, daß der Bildaufbau deutlich flüssiger ist als unter TV. Nachteil, zumindest unter OSX, ist, daß es sich recht tief ins System einbindet und bei jedem Neustart automatisch mit startet. Da ich es recht selten nutze, nervt das doch ziemlich.


----------



## Technipion (26. Mai 2019)

Hi,
ich habe mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und bin bei diesen beiden Programmen hängen geblieben:
TigerVNC
TightVNC: VNC-Compatible Free Remote Control / Remote Desktop Software

Habe sie allerdings nicht ausprobiert, obwohl sie sich vielversprechend anhören. Vielleicht testest du sie ja mal und postest dann deine Meinung dazu?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## zerix (26. Mai 2019)

Hi,

warum nutzt du denn TV nicht weiter für deine Eltern, das ist ja das was sie erlauben und sollte somit auch kein Problem sein. Wenn sie nachfragen, würde ich das auch genau so begründen. Allerdings solltest du es dann auch wirklich nicht mehr für Kunden verwenden.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## weisdas (24. Juni 2019)

Es gibt so viele Software, diese hier haben viele nicht auf dem Schirm, möchte ich vorstellen:

Die SW: *RemoteUtilities* als Ersatz für TV habe ich mal installiert. 
Läuft gut, hat sehr umfangsreiche Funktionen, Sicherheit ist mit (langem!)Passwort, Windowsanmeldung, 2FA oder auch eigenem RU-Server möglich.

- Kein zentrales Konto, muß auf jedem PC mit Free-Lizenzkey aktiviert werden (mehrfach verwendbar). Die Rechnerliste(Adressbuch) kann exportiert und dann am neuen PC importiert werden.

- Zwei Programme, eins ist der Host(Remote), eins der Viewer(SteuerungsClient). Und dann auf Wunsch noch portabler Viewer und Server.

- Adressbuch kann in der Freeversion max. 10 Einträge aufnehmen . Für den 11. muss dann ein Eintrag gelöscht werden.

Ist ein guter Ersatz, *keine Portfreigaben notwendig*, auf Deutsch und sicher. 

Im Viewer(Client) gibt es außer der Vollbildansicht/Remotesteuerung viele weitere Funktionen:

- Dateiübertragung: Einfacher zu bedienen, Drag and Drop, mit Zugriff auf alle (Netz-)Laufwerke des Remote-PCs (kann z.B. mit >4 MB/s vom dortigen Netzlaufwerk=dritter PC, auf mein lokales LW übertragen)

- Taskmanager: Ich sehe einen vereinfachten Taskmanager lokal, ohne mich dort einzuloggen, kann sogar Tasks starten und beenden, z.B. ein vorheriges TV-Hinweisfenster.

- Terminal: Ein Remote-DOS-Fenster, als wäre ich lokal am PC. Super!
...
Die Ansichtseinstellungen bringen auch noch einige Infos. Alles in allem ein sehr auskunftsfreudiges und vielfältiges Remotesteuerungsprogramm.


----------



## Zvoni (25. Juni 2019)

Unter Linux benutze ich Remmina - https://remmina.org/


----------



## weisdas (10. Juli 2019)

Schlechte Nachricht zu *RemoteUtilities*, Warnung an alle, die den Host-Dienst installiert haben:

Seit ich es auf zwei HP-Desktop-PCs installiert habe, bleiben Windows-Updates hängen! Nach dem Reboot kreisen die Wartepunkte ohne Ende, der Update wird nicht abgeschlossen.

Muss den PC in den abgesicherten Modus booten, den Update rückgängig machen, sogar zweimal, da beim ersten Reboot dieser auch hängen bleibt.

Wenn ich dann alle Nicht-Windows-Dienste deaktiviere - über msconfig.exe - und dann den Update durchführe, läuft er durch.
Habe dann testhalber mal nur den Dienst "Remote Utilities - Host" deaktiviert, und siehe da, die Updates laufen wieder durch. War bei KB4501375 und KB4507453 jetzt der Fall.

Hoffe, andere haben dieses Problem nicht, Fehlercode: 0x800f0923 (im Updateverlauf)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juli 2019)

Was ich letztens ausprobiert hatte war Chrome remote. das funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut.
Und läuft überall wo der Chrome installiert ist.


----------



## weisdas (15. August 2019)

Die Teamviewermanager werden immer rabiater. Jetzt haben sie mir den PC meiner Partnerin gesperrt, obwohl TV dort zuletzt nur  ein- zweimal im Monat gestartet wurde, tztztz. Und ich fliege schon nach ein/zwei Minuten raus und bin dann 20 Minuten gesperrt. Eine "Declaration of private use" ist gesendet.

RemoteUtilities läuft nach einem Update jetzt wieder ohne Bootupdateprobleme. Nutze es jetzt häufiger, gefällt mir immer besser. Habe auch einen eigenen Server eingerichtet, u.a. deshalb, damit Dateiübertragungen schneller laufen. Sonst laufen die Daten über deren Server nur mit max. 10 MBits.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. August 2019)

Hi,
RemoteUtilities ist leider kein kandidat für mich da ich von OsX auf Windows/Android, in den meisten Fällen zugreifen muss.

Ja hab mich auch letztens mal wieder getraut TeamViewer zu verwenden und bin fast direkt wieder rausgeflogen. Sowas bringts einfach nicht und deren Preise sind einfach happig.

Grüße


----------



## Yaslaw (26. August 2019)

Ich gehöre jetzt auch zum Club der angeblichen kommerziellen User.
Und das nur, weil ich mich ale halbe Jahre mal mit dem PC meiner Mutter verbinde....
BEi gelegenheit gehe ich eure Tipps mal durch. Es muss einfach sein und auf Windows laufen...


----------



## weisdas (29. August 2019)

Jetzt ist es klar:  Teamviewer geht an die Börse 
Der IPO naht. Der Investor versucht soviel rauszuholen wie nur geht.  Eben Kapitalismus pur. Ein kleines, erfolgreiches Softwareteam wäre da etwas sozialer.
Mein PC ist seit der Reklamation vor 14 Tagen immer noch gesperrt.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. August 2019)

Ja das habe ich letzten auch zu meinem Vater gesagt. jetzt müssen die noch viel unnützen Balast abwerfen.
Damit das Verhältnis von Umsatz zu Verlust verkleinert wird.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. September 2019)

Bei Chrome Remote hab ich leider inzwischen feststellen müssen dass das aufwecken des Rechners übers Internet nicht funktioniert. Selbst WOL im selben LAN funktioniert bei mir nicht zuverlässig.


----------



## Zvoni (6. September 2019)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu Remmina:
Ich benutze es um bei uns im Heim-LAN von meinem Linux-Rechner auf den Windows-Laptop von meinem Vater drauf zu kommen. Auf dem Windows-Kübel muss nur ein VNC-Server installiert/konfiguriert sein.
Kein Test mit Mobile Devices (gibts dafür überhaupt VNC-Server?).
Auf der anderen Seite versteht Remmina die gängigen Protokolle (VNC, RDP und noch andere)


----------



## Technipion (6. September 2019)

Im Prinzip wäre es ja nicht allzu schwierig so etwas wie den TeamViewer (zumindest die Grundfunktionen) selbst zu schreiben. Mit einem Framework wie Qt sollte sich - gerne auch in Python u.a. - relativ schnell ein Client realisieren lassen, der Bild/Ton/Controls über einen Server senden/empfangen kann. Habe mich schon bei der Erstellung dieses Threads gefragt, warum es sowas eigentlich nicht gibt (oder mir zumindest nicht bekannt ist). Aber mittlerweile habe ich da eine Theorie: Da es ja den TeamViewer jahrelang frei und (relativ) ohne Einschränkungen gab, hat sich einfach nie eine Community gefunden die eine Alternative ausgewerkelt hat. Erst jetzt, wo hart durchgegriffen wird, machen die ersten sich Gedanken.
Außerdem kommt noch der Verwaltungsaufwand mit dem Server dazu. Das ist ja eigentlich gerade der Trick bei TeamViewer, dass es eben out-of-the-box läuft. Aber ohne Community und Sponsoren bleibt man da womöglich auf 'ner Menge Kosten sitzen. Außer natürlich man würde die Server-Software einfach mitveröffentlichen, dann bliebe es bei jedem selbst hängen sich einen Server zu suchen oder zu erstellen.

Ich frage mich, ob es sich lohnen würde ein OpenSource Projekt mit einer Alternative vom Zaun zu brechen?
Was denkt ihr dazu?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## weisdas (20. Oktober 2019)

Wer es einfach möchte, ist mit Chrome Remote Desktop gut bedient. Habe es mittlerweile öfters genutzt. 
Man kann nur Windows-PCs steuern, auch schon vor der Anmeldung. Von Android aus geht es auch (Viewer).
Es gibt einen "Ad-hoc Modus", über eine temporäre ID und eine "dauerhafte Verbindung", über das Googlekonto. Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte man nicht fremde Rechner mit seinem Googlekonto dauerhaft verbinden. Besser ist es, ein neues Googlekonto dafür anzulegen.

Weitere Infos habe ich auch hier beschrieben.


----------



## Zvoni (20. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe den Thread mal wieder ausgegraben.
Bin jetzt auf eine interessante Alternative gestossen: NoMachine
Erster Eindruck: Durchaus eine Alternative zu TeamViewer, VNC und Remmina.
Für alle 3.2 grossen Plattformen verfügbar (Linux, Mac, Windows sowie iOS und Android)
https://www.nomachine.com/de/downloadDie Community Edition (Free) hat natürlich Einschränkungen: Es kan nur 1 Client auf den Target.

EDIT: ups. hab gerade gesehen, dass Jan das in seinem original Post schon erwähnt hat.
Was das "nur lokales LAN für NoMachine" betrifft: Wieso gibt es dann Versionen für Mobiles? Ausserdem: Für die etwas "versierteren" unter uns ist das auch kein Problem, solange man die externe IP des Targets kennt, und das Portforwarding aktiviert ist.
Dieselbe Problematik "nur LAN" gilt auch für VNC, welches aber genauso wieder per externe IP/Port bzw. VPN zu lösen ist


----------



## Zvoni (20. Dezember 2019)

Yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> Ich gehöre jetzt auch zum Club der angeblichen kommerziellen User.
> Und das nur, weil ich mich ale halbe Jahre mal mit dem PC meiner Mutter verbinde....
> BEi gelegenheit gehe ich eure Tipps mal durch. Es muss einfach sein und auf Windows laufen...


Ist eigentlich ziemlich (?!?!?) simpel.
TeamViewer hat den Vorteil, dass alle Clients in regelmässigem Abstand ihre ID kombiniert mit der externen IP an die TeamViewer-Server senden, man sich also nicht selbst darum kümmern muss.
Mit NoMachine (gilt auch für VNC) hat man 2 Varianten:
1) auf dem Target (also den PC bzw. Router deiner Mutter) einen VPN-Server einrichten. Vom Client sich auf diesen VPN einwählen, somit ist man dann quasi in einem lokalen LAN.
2) DynDNS auf dem Target-Router einrichten (braucht man halt einen Account bei einem Provider, gibts genug kostenfreie), dann nur noch Portforwarding auf dem Target-Router einrichten, und du kannst dann von extern aufrufen: "PCMeinerMutter.ddnss.de:4000" (für VNC: "PCMeinerMutter.ddnss.de:5901")

EDIT: in beiden Fällen musst du die externe IP deiner Mutter kennen


----------



## Yaslaw (20. Dezember 2019)

Oh gott, jetzt muss ich mich wirklich mit solchen Sachen wie VPN und IP-Adressen herumschlagen.
Ports und al die Sachen. Damit schlage ich mich nicht herum. So weit weg wohnt die Mutter auch wieder nicht.

PS: Ich bin Systemanwender. Habe nix mit Netzwerken, Betriebssystemen und solchem Zeug zu tun.


----------



## Zvoni (20. Dezember 2019)

Yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> Oh gott, jetzt muss ich mich wirklich mit solchen Sachen wie VPN und IP-Adressen herumschlagen.
> Ports und al die Sachen. Damit schlage ich mich nicht herum. So weit weg wohnt die Mutter auch wieder nicht.
> 
> PS: Ich bin Systemanwender. Habe nix mit Netzwerken, Betriebssystemen und solchem Zeug zu tun.


LOL. Bin ich eigentlich auch, aber da ich momentan die Server für unseren Verein einrichten soll, lernt man halt dazu. Einmal richtig eingerichtet, und es läuft wie Butter auf ner heissen Pfanne.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Dezember 2019)

Hi,
eigentlich wäre das schon ein guter Teamviewer Ersatz aber die rufen ja genauso assoziale Preise wie Teamviewer auf.
ichhab mich jetzt auch chrome remote eingeschossen. Auch wenn ich die Rechner Meiner Eltern alle jetzt mit Chrome versehen musste.

Das mit dem dyndns ist jetzt dank Fritzbox auch nicht so der Stress, aber eigentlich soll sone Software ja auch genau diese Dinge umgehen.


----------



## Zvoni (21. Dezember 2019)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> eigentlich wäre das schon ein guter Teamviewer Ersatz aber die rufen ja genauso assoziale Preise wie Teamviewer auf.


Huh? Es gibt doch die Free Version von NoMachine


> Das mit dem dyndns ist jetzt dank Fritzbox auch nicht so der Stress, aber eigentlich soll sone Software ja auch genau diese Dinge umgehen.


Aber genau da sitzt der Haken. Jeder TeamViewer-Client meldet sich bei den Teamiewer-Servern mit seiner ID und IP, und deshalb findet jeder TV-Client jeden anderen solange er die ID des Targets kennt.
Und die TV-GmbH will jetzt natürlich Geld haben, weil die ja die Server betreiben.
Alles was ohne zentralen Server lauft --> muss man die externe IP des Targets kennen.

EDIT: Chrome-Remote: Denk mal nach was ein Chrome-Browser macht, wenn er sich bei Remote anmeldet: Er gibt seine externe IP an die Chrome-Server bekannt. NSA liest mit?.....


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Dezember 2019)

Hi,
also TeamViewer ist ja etwas mit den Preisen runter aber immer noch zu teuer Wenn man das so Ca. drei,  viermal im Jahr benutzt.
Als ich NoMachine getestet hatte war es nur im eigenen Netz kostenfrei, scheinbar haben die das geändert. Muss ich dann nochmal ausprobieren.

Und das die alle Kosten haben ist mir schon klar und mit normalen Preisen, d.h. unter 100 Euro und ohne monatliche Bindung, was die größte Seuche ist, würde ich das auch bezahlen. Das ist ein Tool und nicht Photoshop, das die da aber ein Multimillionen Unternehmen draus machen wollen und auch haben ist das nächste Seuchenthema im Softwarebereich. Hinter jeder scheiß App steht inzwischen ein ganzes Unternehmen was nur noch die einzelne App betreibt und so tut als wäre alles eine Dienstleistung mit der man ständig Geld abgreifen kann.
Soviel mal zu dem Thema.

Grüße


----------



## Zvoni (21. Dezember 2019)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> also TeamViewer ist ja etwas mit den Preisen runter aber immer noch zu teuer Wenn man das so Ca. drei,  viermal im Jahr benutzt.
> Als ich NoMachine getestet hatte war es nur im eigenen Netz kostenfrei, scheinbar haben die das geändert. Muss ich dann nochmal ausprobieren.


https://www.nomachine.com/faq


> *The free version of NoMachine allows one connection.* If you are working on your local desktop (i.e sitting in front of it) and you would like a colleague or friend to connect to it so that they can collaborate on a document or interact with you, they will be able to connect. This is considered 'one connection'. They must install NoMachine for their operating system on their computer or device. On the other hand, if you are connecting to your desktop remotely, you will not be able to have a friend connect at the same time. This would be considered two connections. If you want two users to connect simultaneously to a remote computer, you should opt for Enterprise Desktop.


----------



## Technipion (21. Dezember 2019)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> d.h. unter 100 Euro und ohne monatliche Bindung, was die größte Seuche ist, würde ich das auch bezahlen





Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> die da aber ein Multimillionen Unternehmen draus machen wollen und auch haben ist das nächste Seuchenthema im Softwarebereich. Hinter jeder scheiß App steht inzwischen ein ganzes Unternehmen was nur noch die einzelne App betreibt und so tut als wäre alles eine Dienstleistung mit der man ständig Geld abgreifen kann.


Da rennst du bei mir offene Türen ein 

Die Software-Branche hat sich in diesem Jahrzehnt massiv verändert. Ich würde sagen insgesamt zum schlechteren hin. Ich bin dankbar für Rust, WebAssembly, Vulkan, etc., aber die Qualität von kommerziellen Produkten ist damit gefühlt leider nicht gestiegen.
Das bringt mich dann auch direkt zu dem extrem wichtigen Unterschied zwischen _Freier Software_ und _OpenSource Software_. Aber genug davon, sonst rege ich mich nur wieder auf...

Gruß Technipion


----------



## werner_sg (26. September 2020)

Sprint hat gesagt.:


> Probier mal Anydesk aus. Ist wie TV ausgelegt, also für private Nutzung auch kostenlos und ist auch für alle gängigen Systeme verfügbar.
> 
> Für mich ist der große Vorteil von Anydesk, daß der Bildaufbau deutlich flüssiger ist als unter TV. Nachteil, zumindest unter OSX, ist, daß es sich recht tief ins System einbindet und bei jedem Neustart automatisch mit startet. Da ich es recht selten nutze, nervt das doch ziemlich.



Anydesk ist ja auch das Projekt von ehemaligen Programieren bei Teamviewer, die hatten ausreichend Erfahrung um einiges zu Verbessern.


----------

